# Wax on the ground, wax on the ground....



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Lookin like a fool with wax on the ground.

Well, it was all over my cooktop, anyway. I am such a clutz. I am not sure this will ever go away on its own...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it the pretty red wax? 
Yeah, that stuff gets dang hot and slippery, doesnt it?

I have used a bbq lighter to melt spilled wax and then wipe it up with something disposable.
Fun times.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, pretty, red, and greasy feeling. I was able to get most of it while things were still hot.


----------

